# new member



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Alden!


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome, Alden!! Enjoy!opcorn:


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Alden! Yes it is, and we can hardly wait to learn you views opinions and techniques. :applause:


----------

